# Raw feeders look! (bones & meat)



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

Could you take a few photos of your dogs meals? Also, the bones you give them? I have been reading a lot and see 'stripped bbq rib bones" and deer legs and what not, just curious to get a visual. 

Thanks!


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

look at the sticky about the raw feeders weekly menu,lots of pics there.


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

only saw one photo in there of someones freezer, are they just not showing for me?


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Guess most of the pictures are gone or were removed. There used to be a ton of pics. Why not Google under images. I did using raw dog food pictures and got tons. you could even specify what your looking for.


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's a bunch of pictures of Saya eating various things from chicken foot, saury, cornish hen, to lamb neck
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.157101767665770.33144.100000978432687&l=bdcd3cd3cb&type=1

Here's a video of her eating a quail I got from hare-today.com website I ran out of batteries so it didn't finish..


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a few. I typically don't feed bones by themselves, she gets bones in chicken split breasts, turkey wings and drumsticks and necks, and pork arm bones from arm roasts. Pork and beef ribs are good too if you want a good teeth cleaner meal. I also tend to feed some organ or an egg when I feed boney meals to keep her poop from getting too hard and powdery.

I used to feed 2 meals a day, but have gone to once a day. I have a 40lb dog and she eats about 1lb a day.

This was today actually, beef tongue and heart all frozen together









First raw meal ever, a turkey neck









Llama leg. After she ate the foot and stripped the tendons and flesh off, I took the bone away. The weight bearing bones of large animals like cows (and llamas) are very hard and known to cause cracks and breaking of teeth.









Big chunk of llama neck. It weighed about 2 lbs so it was all she got for a couple days, she wasn't hungry. Took her about an hour to eat it, bones and all.


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

exactly what I needed!! more more more!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

i only have a few but there you go.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

If you like these are thumbnails you can click to make larger. Max is an 11 year old 38 pound dog with no health issues that competes in agility.
Ground meat, not sure what is under the lump, this was a while ago. Gone in 3.4 seconds.

A pork neck. Max eats about half of it leaving bare bone. I don't want him to eat that massive bone. This is a video, not sure you can click on it.

Turkey drumstick.

During the meal.

Leftovers.


A normal meal might be a bony bit, say a chicken wing or foot plus a bit of organ meat and boneless meat to fill it out. Then the next day all he gets is boneless meat. While bone is super fun to feed and eat too much isn't good nutrition.

Here are some 'recipes' for you.
http://www.rawfeddogs.net/Recipes


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I give you all credit, I just haven't gotten myself to the point where I can feed this. The quail still had feet on it, LOL!


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> I give you all credit, I just haven't gotten myself to the point where I can feed this. The quail still had feet on it, LOL!


it did take a bit to embrace the raw.....but the results made it worth it.


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

Same here Marie, plus I am slacking trying to price things and find local areas to get bulk, etc


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

My husband was having two procedures done today so while he was there, I went to my favorite pet store. I had a coupon for any Primal product so I got some chicken necks. I know, I'm sure they're cheaper if you get them at the grocery store but these cost me 69 cents, so I'm not arguing. What do I do, just give them to the dogs? Do I need to watch for anything? Call me a dork but I'm a little nervous


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> My husband was having two procedures done today so while he was there, I went to my favorite pet store. I had a coupon for any Primal product so I got some chicken necks. I know, I'm sure they're cheaper if you get them at the grocery store but these cost me 69 cents, so I'm not arguing. What do I do, just give them to the dogs? Do I need to watch for anything? Call me a dork but I'm a little nervous


personally, i would not give a dog chicken necks, especially if you have larger dogs....my dogs did not get chicken necks....they are small and i'd be afraid of them gulping them down without crunching.

under supervision, you can give them. just make sure you stay in the room.

plus, this is edible bone. is that what you had wanted? for your dogs to eat the bone? if you did, make sure you count it as part of their caloric intake.....plus you're giving them calcium, which, if you're feeding kibble, already has more than enough calcium in it.

my recommendation for kibble fed dogs are bones that can't be ingested, and the best ones i've found are beef bbq ribs...with most of the meat stripped off so as not to give the runs...but to give their teeth a good workout.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a 28lb sheltie (elderly), a 35lb pbgv and a 30ish year old Brittany. I know it's edible bone. I figured it was cheap, a way to try raw.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> I have a 28lb sheltie (elderly), a 35lb pbgv and a 30ish year old Brittany. I know it's edible bone. I figured it was cheap, a way to try raw.


i understand and i applaud you that you want to put your foot in the water....i'm not fond of chicken necks for dogs that are larger than chis and yorkies...ya know?

if you have a gulper, they will try to swallow it whole....

but.....in for a penny, in for a pound. as long as they don't try to swallow it whole, go for it. just stay in the room.

and even if they do swallow it whole, the worst that can happen usually is a bit of the runs, although you're feeding bony so probably not. 

let me know how it goes.....i'm excited for you.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

MagicRe said:


> i understand and i applaud you that you want to put your foot in the water....i'm not fond of chicken necks for dogs that are larger than chis and yorkies...ya know?
> 
> if you have a gulper, they will try to swallow it whole....
> 
> ...


you're excited and I'm scared LOL. Won't happen til tomorrow


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> you're excited and I'm scared LOL. Won't happen til tomorrow


when i was in your shoes, i was scared. 

try not to be scared so that it shows. they can feel it.

it'll be fine....and if all goes as it should, which it should....maybe you'll try it again.

just keep in mind that as you feed kibble, they are getting calcium...so this counts....

many feed kibble for one meal and raw for another and say their dogs do fine.....because they want to make sure their dogs are getting all the supplementation they need...

but you have to count the calories of the chicken neck and realise that you're feeding calcium....so it would be good if you decided if this were a crunching thing for them to do or you're slowly making the slide into raw or you just want them to have a good chewing experience, in which case necks won't do it...

turkey necks will


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

MagicRe said:


> when i was in your shoes, i was scared.
> 
> try not to be scared so that it shows. they can feel it.
> 
> ...


I just wanted to buy something raw and use my coupon LOL, this was the only Primal item they sell (they sell Bravo & Nature's Variety raw). So, should I just toss the chicken out? I didn't know there'd be a problem, I just figured they'd enjoy some chicken & chew the bones or whatever


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> I just wanted to buy something raw and use my coupon LOL, this was the only Primal item they sell (they sell Bravo & Nature's Variety raw). So, should I just toss the chicken out? I didn't know there'd be a problem, I just figured they'd enjoy some chicken & chew the bones or whatever


i can understand the coupon....and it's a little exciting...i tend to err on the side of caution....and your dogs are bigger than a chicken neck....

can't you just take them back?

if not, i'd not give them to the dogs...not for their first experience...usually.....backs minus fat and skin are a good intro.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

MagicRe said:


> i can understand the coupon....and it's a little exciting...i tend to err on the side of caution....and your dogs are bigger than a chicken neck....
> 
> can't you just take them back?
> 
> if not, i'd not give them to the dogs...not for their first experience...usually.....backs minus fat and skin are a good intro.


ok, thanks. They thawed already, not a big deal. I can lose the 69 cents!


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> ok, thanks. They thawed already, not a big deal. I can lose the 69 cents!


at least you didn't do what a friend of mine did and that was to buy a freezer, spend hundreds of dollars only to find out she was moving.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

MagicRe said:


> at least you didn't do what a friend of mine did and that was to buy a freezer, spend hundreds of dollars only to find out she was moving.


already have the freezer, not moving from here until A) we win the lottery or B) I'm dead


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> already have the freezer, not moving from here until A) we win the lottery or B) I'm dead


too bad this forum doesn't have the 'likes' here...

i think you're curious enough, maybe you'll try again. just this time, try larger....


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


>


*Sings to ZZ Top* "I gotz Legz...I noes how too eatz dem...."


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry for the terrible pic, but this is the only picture I have of Basil eating raw. This was his first attempt at a raw rib bone. It took him a little while to figure out what to do but he's never had a problem since, lol!










ETA: Nope, I found one more:










Note on the trout: I make sure I know the source of my trout and salmon before feeding it raw to Basil so that I can avoid salmon poisoning. 

Tips on raw feeding: Just watch and listen to your dog. If the crunching is too loud and heavy sounding, the bone might be too hard. Lighter "crispier" crunching is what you want to hear. Should not be a problem with chicken and the like, but with larger animals just listen more closely. And if you notice that your dog tends to swallow pieces whole, try giving larger chunks particularly ones with bone. I noticed that Basil tends to eat meat-only pieces too quickly, but bone slows him down. One time I gave him a cooked steak about the size of my palm, and he downed it in 2 GULPS! And then he started choking! Luckily he was fine after a couple of seconds, but it sure what scary! He's never choked on anything with bone in it, though.


----------



## Deeken (Feb 14, 2011)

These are the only pics I could find of Deeks eating. I'll try to remember to take some tomorrow if I can find my camera. He's got a nice pork hock for supper He's about 63 lbs and eats 1.75 lbs a day. He actually would get more but some people around here are push overs and feed him too many treats and scraps from the table.

Beef rib. This would only have been part of his meal. He probably got some ground with it.
Edit: Don't know why those pics are sideways. They're right side up in photobucket.... here's the album link:http://s1177.photobucket.com/albums/x352/DeekenDog1/




































Oh and I do feed chicken necks and have no problems with them


----------



## OliveSheprador (Jul 14, 2011)

Here is Olive gnawing the meat & marrow off a beef bone.

We have always given these raw bones to our dogs without any problem. 

We also take the bone away after the dog is done gnawing off the meat.


----------



## Deeken (Feb 14, 2011)

Here's tonights dinner. It's a whole chicken carcass and a raw egg. Once again I forgot to take pics before I gave it to him but I remembered while he was eating. This took him about 10 minutes to eat.














































Oh and he doesn't always eat outside. I just think its more pleasant for him outside on nice days than it is in his crate.


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

does he go after the raw egg on his own and eat the whole thing?


----------



## Deeken (Feb 14, 2011)

jkliveng said:


> does he go after the raw egg on his own and eat the whole thing?


Yup, he cracks it with his nose than laps up the white and yolk and eats the shell.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> ok, thanks. They thawed already, not a big deal. I can lose the 69 cents!


I've been feeding chicken necks for 20 years even with large dogs and gulpers. They have always been fine.
If they don't chew it enough they just hoick it back up and eat again.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

katielou said:


> I've been feeding chicken necks for 20 years even with large dogs and gulpers. They have always been fine.
> If they don't chew it enough they just hoick it back up and eat again.


a lot of people do.....for a first time, i just thought it best not to take any chances...know thy dog....it was my opinion....


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Could always hold the check so the dog has to crunch it. Saya is 20lbs and handles chicken necks, feet etc just fine. 

Bella 58lb handles chicken wings fine too.

Since it's just a couple necks I'd hold it if not sure if the dogs will crunch it up.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

KuroSaya said:


> Could always hold the check so the dog has to crunch it. Saya is 20lbs and handles chicken necks, feet etc just fine.
> 
> Bella 58lb handles chicken wings fine too.
> 
> Since it's just a couple necks I'd hold it if not sure if the dogs will crunch it up.


i would not give a dog chicken necks if the dog has never eaten raw before. just sayin'. 

everybody does what they think best.

i was taught to feed large.


----------

